# The tank is starting to come together!



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

75G tank is physically setup. 4 bags of flourite, 4 bags of ecocomplete in the tank. Fluval 406 cabled up and ready for use. 

Waiting on the lights, several pieces of driftwood and I still have to get a CO2 setup, but its starting to come together!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, you should start a tank build Journal...


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

excellent idea. Done!.

http://jumboag.blogspot.com/


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

Excited for you! Looks like it is coming together well so far.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

link can't be found  redirected me to something that looked like a france/german person blog at blogspot.


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

somehow it had http:// twice. strange. its fixed.


----------

